# Robo Ducks "remote"



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am in the market for a few new Robo ducks, or similar. I was going to get ones with remotes, however then I thought about just making cords, with a toggle switch. I have a few buddies that have done this. Does anyone know if I could splice multiple ducks togather and put them on one switch?

I think it would be sweet to put like 4 ducks on cords and have the pit boss running the toggle. I think it would be much easier then multiple remotes.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ask Whitehorse. He knows some about that.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I am in the market for a few new Robo ducks, or similar. I was going to get ones with remotes, however then I thought about just making cords, with a toggle switch. I have a few buddies that have done this. Does anyone know if I could splice multiple ducks togather and put them on one switch?
> 
> I think it would be sweet to put like 4 ducks on cords and have the pit boss running the toggle. I think it would be much easier then multiple remotes.
> 
> ...


You need to get lucky like Gordy and I, his remote controls both our Robo's........ It's a big pain in the *** most of the time.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the market for a few new Robo ducks, or similar. I was going to get ones with remotes, however then I thought about just making cords, with a toggle switch. I have a few buddies that have done this. Does anyone know if I could splice multiple ducks togather and put them on one switch?
> ...


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i would just get a remotes. remotes are the best for my situation.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

born2kill said:


> i would just get a remotes. remotes are the best for my situation.


But how many remotes you want to have in your hand? Also, what do you do when half the time they don't work?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont see why you wouldnt be able to wire them all into a master toggle, that would sure beat messin around with 4 remotes. Sounds like it would be a fun project to tackle.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Should be easy! Right?

I know someone out there has done it! Anyone?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would check laws with remotes.

I know in MN they are illegal. Because you can't us a device with infra red.

That is why I toggled mine. Plus you don't have to worry about batteries in the remote when they die on you in the field.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I would check laws with remotes.
> 
> I know in MN they are illegal. Because you can't us a device with infra red.
> 
> That is why I toggled mine. Plus you don't have to worry about batteries in the remote when they die on you in the field.


MN rules suck.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> I dont see why you wouldnt be able to wire them all into a master toggle, that would sure beat messin around with 4 remotes. Sounds like it would be a fun project to tackle.


sounds like something dblkluk could tackle.


----------



## TNduckKLR (Aug 5, 2007)

A guy I hunt with had a 1 romote and he was able to run two mojos with it. Not exactly sure how.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The frickin Lucky ducks always have remote interference. Sometimes one remote works for multiple Lucky ducks and somtimes only one will work.. It sucks when honks are coming in and you cant get em to work right.

I think I might own one of the decoys you are talking about with the toggle Mike... It's either mine or caseys.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> I would check laws with remotes.
> 
> I know in MN they are illegal. Because you can't us a device with infra red.
> 
> That is why I toggled mine. Plus you don't have to worry about batteries in the remote when they die on you in the field.


I remember reading that somewhere once. However I cannot find anything stating infrared electronics are illegal in either the general hunting regs or the waterfowl supplement. I'd seriously question whether the use of remote controls is illegal or legal.


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

pg 29 of the general regulations for Minnesota



> Radios and Other Wireless Devices
> • Using walkie talkies, cell phones, remote control or other radio
> equipment to take big game or small game is unlawful.
> • A DNR permit is required to take unprotected animals with the
> aid of radio equipment.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I learned it from hunting with a game warden. He had his hard wired and did not use the remote.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks wallmounter. Not sure how I overlooked that.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I seen a big pit set up in Riverton Ia where they had 4 locations for robos and they were all wired back to the pit blind via conduit. I wouldn't think it wouldn't be any different than wiring a light switch.

Sean


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Does Waterfowel count as small game in Minn? 


> Radios and Other Wireless Devices
> • Using walkie talkies, cell phones, remote control or other radio
> equipment to take big game or small game is unlawful.
> • A DNR permit is required to take unprotected animals with the
> aid of radio equipment.


Does this mean you can't use a shock collar on your dog when hunting upland in Minn?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bluebird, that's a question I've had for sometime. Damn MN laws aren't always clear. Not that NoDak and Montana are much better. I'd say technically according to what is stated on page 29, yes dog collars are illegal. I don't see myself not using the collar though.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

Are blind in MO has all are mallard machines on one switch and five robo spots on two other spots so I know you can do it just run the cords together right before you run them into the box. Any toggle switch should work for you. (way nicer than remotes.


----------

